# This One's for You Leeann!



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I finally remembered to bring my video camera to class tonight. Posh and I have been in class now for about twenty weeks. We are still very much beginners, but it is starting to "click" for both of us now. It was great for me to watch this, as I really can see the mistakes I am making and how much fun Posh is truly having. We've really come a long way, and my mom and laughed that we should have had a video of the first couple of weeks...like when Posh did the "crappy flop" on the dog walk scared out of her wits or when my ass (butt if ass is censored) was hanging out of the tunnel as I was trying to coax her out.:biggrin1:

Sorry for the quality of this video. Leeann this is for you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- great video! Posh really looks like she is having fun and you do too! I love your facility too! After I move, Dora really has to get back into class and Dasher needs to start some puppy training when we move too!

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda she really was having a great time tonight. The first run was supposed to end at a jump, and you can see from the video that Posh wasn't ready to stop so she ran right through the next obstacle, a tunnel, for the fun of it. 

The training facility is really great, the trainers are just awesome, and the location is ideal for me and Posh. I live on eight acres in the "middle of nowhere-ville," so to have a training facility five miles away from my home is incredible! These folks have people who travel over an hour to work with them, they have an excellent rep. I wish I would have discovered them with my other dawgs. I saw their logo and just assumed they were a "lab place" for birding dogs. Duh!

You are doing such a great job with your pups, and I'm sure you'll find some great classes when you move. I aspire to be as good as you and Leeann ( who was so bugging me for a video, I had to dedicate this thread to her !).


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whooosh and Amy very good job!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats awesome! It looks like she is "floating" over the ground!
I really wish they had something like that around here...I think Jester would rock.
And let me tell you....Mouse is pretty darned light on her feet, she loves to jump into Brooklyn's lap from like a foot and a half away....crazy girl....maybe she could follow in her big sisters footsteps someday...... (lol)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2::dance:Wahooo look at you gals go :dance::cheer2:

Thank you for the video Amy, I was very excited to see this thread when I got up this morning. You gals look like you are having a great time. It will be great to go back to this video in a few months and see the progress you are making.

I had a mild set back a few months ago, I signed us up for a CPE games class and then the day of the class I was not feeling good and got very nervouse. Riley immedietly picked up on my feelings, his tail went down and he ran to hide in the corner. This was the first time I have ever seen Ry's tail go down or not be excited about something. I am happy to say we worked through this and are back to having a great time. Always remember just have fun and never get frustrated when they are not having an on day, they sense everything we feel. We also just started training in an outdoor ring and boy is that a whole new adventure with all the new smells and things to investigate. Yup I will have to get a video of Riley right in the middle of a run picking up another dogs scent and then heads off on his own little adventure LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, it looks like Posh loves her agility class! I'm glad you mentioned the tunnel on the first run. I was going to ask about that. I don't know enough about agility, but it looked like something was amiss... I just thought it was because she wanted to hang out in there. LOL!

How long did it take Posh to like the teeter?

When you are starting agility, do they always have you use a lead? 
Last weekend, we just had a fun run set up with some agility items, and I loved watching how Jeanne & Catherine did the weave polls, blocking every other opening with their bodies as they moved down the side of the polls. I didn't get to see much, but I did notice that. It's obvious that it takes some coordination and timing on behalf of the handler too.

Looks like you're doing great, Amy! All of you gals are inspiring!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, that's a great video of you and Posh! It's great how much fun you are both having! Kubrick and I start in two weeks, I hope we have as much fun as you two do!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, that looks like so much fun. I'd love to do that with McKenna (and possibly Sedona) but I doubt I could fit training classes around my work schedule. I'm going to check though. Since people don't generally have agility equipment in their back yards, how do you practice? Is practice included in the class? Is the class once per week or ??


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well guys, I switched the video to one that I hope has a little better quality...it's never great with YouTube. 

Kimberly, that is really interesting about how the blocking of as you go thru the weaves. The way the trainer is having us do it really isn't clicking with Posh and me, as she does not deal well with the "leash maneuvering" and I'm not as patient at school as I should be. She does start all the beginning dogs on leads, but I realized last night that Posh and I are ready to start class off leash. I really need to make sure they close "the gate" as there are two really nice pit bulls in the class that have a great owner that keeps them under control, but you never know...
I am also wondering if channel weave poles might be something for me to try with Posh.

Leeann I'm sorry to hear about your bad experience. I do know how much our attitudes affect these guys. My mom keeps talking about how much she hates the teeter, and of course her dog picks up on that. Actually, I think agility isn't really her thing and she keeps talking about how much better she thinks her dog likes Rally.

Kimberly we (as in Posh and I) just started doing the teeter about 4 weeks ago, the rest of the class has been doing it for a while. We went really slowly with that obstacle and were the last folks in the class to try it. She was extremely afraid of the dog walk so I anticipated it being a major headache. Well, she thinks the teeter is just fine and I think being conditioned with my kids and their noise she could care less that it slams down when she's done.

Susan it is a lot of fun and I do not have any obstacle equipment at home. I do try and have her play games with jumping over my legs, and tunneling through my legs (I will post some video of this soon). My husband is totally against any equipment set-up in our yard as of now, and we are doing it "just for fun." Meanwhile, I do think it would help if I could practice more with the real thing! The DH might come around...

Katie it sounds like Mouse could be my next agility circus dog! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow - I hadn't thought of the noise of the teeter, but the motion is what I thought would bother them.

What are channel weave polls?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly these are channel weaves, and this is how they are supposed to work.
I'm trying to talk my mom into going in on a set with me to keep at her house, as my DH is anti agility equipment in our yard!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would say if I could only afford a few peices at home, I would personally have weave poles and a teeter (or something similar). Everything else you can really create on your own or buy cheap. At my old house, we had the weaves, a few curtain rods on bricks (my kids only jump 8 inches), we had two of the kid tunnels (like what was at the fun day on sat).

Some dogs are more sensitive to the teeter (Dora Neezer) and some treat it like no big deal (Isabelle who flies off it!) Oh the next object I would have is an A-frame. Miss Isabelle didn't make it one time at a show and go and she convinced herself for a month she couldnt, she would run right up and stop! But DH doesnt like what these objects do to the grass when you leave them out!

Since I don't have much with me this last week, we had a lot of boxes delivered. I made a tunnel out of them  I asked Dora to go tunnel and she ran thru it. Lil Dasher man followed right behind her! But I think just a lot of exposure is great for the backyard!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We also train with channel weaves, I actually attempted to make some for inside training during the winter ound: needless to say that didn't work out so well. I think I posted about it in the agility thread with pictures. I really need to work with Ry on weaves I have the stuff at home to make some but have just been so busy our training at home has gone out the window.

Kimberly when we were training teeter we started off with a Buja Board (tippy board). You hold the board down with your foot so it does not move and reward the dog for any interaction with it. Once the are comfortable with the board not moving you will start again but lifting your foot a little to allow the board to move just a little. Again reward for any interaction with it, then just continue those steps till your foot is completely away from the board and the dog will jump on and walk all around the moving board with no signs of fear. This is actually one of my favorite things to watch being trained, it's so funny to watch the dogs reaction as they are learning the moving board is ok.

Lina I am very excited about you and Kubrick starting classes, I cant wait to hear what he thinkg. I have a good feeling he is going to LOVE it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Thats awesome! It looks like she is "floating" over the ground!
> I really wish they had something like that around here...I think Jester would rock.
> And let me tell you....Mouse is pretty darned light on her feet, she loves to jump into Brooklyn's lap from like a foot and a half away....crazy girl....maybe she could follow in her big sisters footsteps someday...... (lol)


Katie,
There is agility available in our area. Tanya teaches it up close to you and there is a huge facility in Elk Grove and one off of 99 going toward Yuba City where our club had a function a couple of years ago. Agility seems to be more available then conformation. <grin>


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Agility seems to be more available then conformation. <grin>


I wish they had it near me. I think it would be a blast to try it with McKenna just for fun and exercise. She is really fast and doesn't have a lot of fear of new things.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cool to see you two on video, Amy! It's a lot of work, isn't it? I get winded just looking at you. I haven't done agility with Ricky since last Nov. when he got sick and I remember just how exhausted I'd be after a class. The happy, 'party-mode' and encouraging mood I'd be in for the hour was tiring after a while!! lol I would run on adrenaline so that it was fun and smooth going. Burnt more calories there than sitting at home that's for sure! ound:

I love seeing Posh in action. Keep at it girls!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Such a cute video! I loved watching Posh do her run. I can't wait to start agility too. Carmen and Tad seem to LOVE it so they will be a team and I will be with Tito Burrito.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awesome video Amy! Posh looks like she is just loving it! What great exercise for both of you, not to mention just good experience for her to be used to all those "weird" things.
Keep up the great work!

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Posh looked great in the video. You are so lucky to have a facility so close by. I have to drive at least 45 mins to get to one, so I havn't started yet. There is also a club that meets on Sunday mornings, but I work. One day I will fit it in my schedule.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great video of Posh at agility! It looks like the two of you are really enjoying it! Amy, you can make simple weave poles out of heavy plant stakes with pvc pipe over them. I can set them up and take them down in 5 minutes. That way you can practice when you want, but take them down right afterwards if your husband doesn't want them in the yard.

I *so* want to get back to agility with Maddie. She just loves it, even the noisy teeter. If I get my back in shape and can move even a little like you, I'll be thrilled. Congrats on your agility achievements with Posh!:clap2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Jeanne that is terrific advice as I think I really want to work on weaves at home where we can take our time.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, great video! I am green with envy at your facility. It's beautiful - and climate controlled! We work outside and we are already hovering at 90 degrees. UGH. The good news is it is outside so she will allow us to come and work with our dogs on our own. I'm afraid I don't know enough yet to do that and I'd probably screw up her training. lol.

I saw one book that suggested toilet plungers for "homemade" poles, lol!

Tessa *loves* agility like Posh and so many others. When she sees me gathering our stuff for class she begins whining and running for the door. I've learned never to say "school" out loud, lol.

How old is Posh now? Is there cushioning on the teeter? Like LeeAnn our trainer got them used to the teeter and the sound of both wood and metal using the same method.

(I agree Leeann, it was awesome to watch their minds working and figuring out how to get a treat first by putting a paw on the board, progressing to walking on it. Amazing.)

Anyway, my trainer won't let the board bang down just yet because she's afraid of the stress to the puppie's shoulders. She wants to let them get a little older first. Tessa is almost 11 mo old so we still use cushioning.

What is the typical age to do the full teeter?

We've begun weaves (Tessa does great!) but they aren't straight yet. And no jumping - the pole is on the ground for now.

We work a lot of foundational work with some short sequences.

So at what age are these guys ready for full agility work?

Tucker's breeder, when I told her I would eventually do agility with him suggested an x-ray to check for any joint problems and check on the growth plates before full agility. Have any of you done that?

Sorry for all the questions. I am just so curious as to what all of you do.

P.S. Marj, you are right! I came home from agility last night sooo exhausted even though we weren't running around a lot last night. But there is so much mental energy and you do have to be "on" and upbeat, and there's so much to learn. That must be why I am so tired!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan-I think the longer you wait on the teeter the better. Dora was doing it full by about 22 months. She was fine even competiving and then one day she had a set back (she didnt fall off, she just spooked) and to this day doesn't like the teeter (ugh!) She will do it but you can just see the expression on her face. We went back and retrained the teeter twice and that helped.

As to full work, while it is easy to get excited and want to jump right in, foundation becomes EVERYTHING later on! I flew Dora through novice and now we are on a stand still cause we didn't do enough foundation (and moving and working full time didn't help either!) work from the get go.

On the other side of the coin, I have a good friend who trained her mini poo about 4 days a week as a pup as they loved agility and she is 21 months and working on her MACH already! She didn't have her first NQ until a few weekends ago. She has been trialing every weekend since! Let's just say I hate this dog <BG> To make me even more competitive, it is her novice A dog so I cant say she has tons of experience. Just a once in a lifetime type of dog!

As to vet, I would definitely have them check your dog out thoroughly. I also think you shouldn't jump until the growth plates close. Another thing to remember if you are working with a trainer that has big dogs. One tried to tell me jumping Dora at 8 inches is fine but for an hour class, I usually put it down to 4. Since 8 inches is what she drops in a trial situation where she is in the ring for 1.5 mins tops. I know some say they will knock bars but I have never had that problem with either of my dogs (7 inches tall one included!)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, thanks for the input. I feel pretty good about the foundation work my trainer has us do. Some weeks it feels like we don't do much but I know it's invaluable at her age.

But did you or anyone actually have x-rays to make sure growth plates were closed and there were no other physical conditions with hips or patellas? It seems kind of extreme to me but what do I know?

I do train with BCs and my trainer has BCs (talk about humbling!) but she has trained all breeds for 22 years and is very knowledgeable and sensitive to small breeds so no problem there. 

Sorry Amy, didn't mean to hijack your thread - I hope this info is interesting and helpful to you too


----------

